# Travel Talk > Sports, Physical Activities and Outdoor Adventures >  Dental health

## herryjohn

Dental health is really important. It's one way of having a positive outlook in life. Keeping clean is just great, it's one way to prevent dental hygiene problems from occurring and from getting worst.


To prevent dental problem should follow the following tips these include :
1) Brush your teeth properly
2) Brush teeth twice a day
3) Choose your tooth paste with proper fluoride balance
4) Avoid chewing tobacco
5) Avoid taking aerated drinks or red wine so often visit your dentist at least once in a month.

----------


## ankita1234

chewing tobacco is one of the reason for the cancer. also it reduces the strength of the teeth.

----------


## davidsmith36

Oral Health Overview. Great dental or oral care is vital to keeping up solid teeth, gums and tongue. Oral issues, including awful breath, dry mouth, blister or mouth blisters, TMD, tooth rot, or thrush are all treatable with appropriate dignosis and care.

----------


## Henry

Try not to go to bed without brushing your teeth, brush appropriately, don't disregard your tongue, Use a fluoride toothpaste, regard flossing as essential as brushing, don't let flossing troubles stop you, think about mouthwash...

----------


## steve5

wash your teeth five times daily by gently brush your teeth before going to sleep wash your teeth thoroughly

----------


## xy34704

持久液 
壯陽藥 
德國黑螞蟻生精片 
香港老中醫補腎丸 
享硬瑪卡濃縮片 
印度威而鋼 
雙效希愛力 
美國黃金偉哥 
2h2d金尊版 
德國必邦

----------


## elysia

Mahjong Game Features

----------


## hoadao3493

Thank you for sharing this great article. 888b hopes you will have many more articles for everyone to read.

----------


## ambermillington

Thank you for providing the information!

----------


## Grigrivos

On the official website of Bleach Infiniter, you can purchase a chip at a good price. I do not recommend buying an unlimited chip on third-party sites, because you can get a fake. The company guarantees the safe use of all its products, including equipment. The chip is designed for zoom technology. Learn about attachment zoom bleaching . The company's website has a video on installing the chip and operating it.

----------


## LeaZimmermann

Everyone should follow the rules of personal hygiene.

----------


## KarolinBosch

I totally agree with you.

----------

